# As a customer, would you purchase from a provider that doesn't offer Paypal balance payments?



## Richard Leik (Feb 13, 2014)

The alternative would be credit card and bank payment processing through a gateway such as Braintree, Dwolla, or Stripe.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 13, 2014)

You need to add an 'NA' option to the second question, for folks that choose 'No' to the first (IPB requires both to be answered to submit a vote).

On topic:  Nope.  As a matter of principle, I tend to strictly limit how many places receive or store my CC information, and use mediums such as PayPal instead.  If a provider offers a non-PayPal alternative I already have an account with, sure - but I won't register a new monetary account somewhere just to purchase a service.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

I fixed it.

I know people complain about PayPal, and despite the fees I don't mind it. I've never had to deal with the BS some others have had, and it works. I'd rather use it then put my card number directly on some random host's site. But would, if I really wanted the service, if it was being handled by a trusted 3rd party merchant .


----------



## trewq (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't mind using my Mastercard, it is actually easier for me. I only use it if they advertise that they use something like Braintree's Vault.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 13, 2014)

100% of my hosting purchases are done with a corporate credit card. 0% with a PayPal balance.


----------



## nunim (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe PayPal is still the most popular way to pay online, at least in the US.  I deal with people on a daily basis who want to start an e-commerce site but don't want to accept PayPal.. they never believe me when I say that's not a good idea.

I'm all for options but pretty much everyone takes PayPal online, it's more or less the gold standard of payments, it's actual service is another issue entirely but it is almost universally accepted.  I like paying with PayPal because I know I'll never have to dispute being over charged, unless you're silly and setup a billing agreement.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, cut out PayPal, use 2checkout since they accept PayPal for you.

So then you can still accept PayPal.


----------



## Richard Leik (Feb 14, 2014)

HaitiBrother said:


> Well, cut out PayPal, use 2checkout since they accept PayPal for you.
> 
> So then you can still accept PayPal.


2CO is a great option, but I'd prefer rolling payout.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think the payment options are as important as the quality of service


----------



## BrianHarrison (Feb 20, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I don't think the payment options are as important as the quality of service


 ^^ This.


----------



## JavaPipe.Josh (Feb 20, 2014)

As long as their is, what one could consider to be, valid reasoning behind it.


----------



## willie (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't understand the "customer" side of the question.  Lots of people want to use Paypal so it seems like a good idea for providers to accept it, but it's also good to have additional alternatives.  I have a Paypal account but prefer not to use it if I can help it, and I don't want to sign up for any more online payment accounts.  I also won't connect a checking account to my Paypal account since that's flat-out scary.  So I'm more likely to sign up with providers that don't require such accounts and that instead use a gateway that can directly bill a credit card (e.g. Stripe).


----------



## QuatroVPS (Feb 21, 2014)

As we offer both paypal and creditcards i have some ideas about this.

Low budget clients often uses paypal whilest "normal" budget and business budget clients more likely will use a credit card.

I think thats because "lowbudget" clients are more afraid of fraud and is not aware of their fraud security when using their creditcard online.

Personally i always uses creditcard as its easier to talk to my bank directly if someone abuses my creditcard and I only use my paypal when ordering from ebay.


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

A lot of people use their Paypal balance to pay for things, I know I do all the time.

As a company, I would rather accept PayPal balances than eChecks.

As a customer, I would prefer to pay by PayPal balance (fi I have the funds, why shouldn't I be able to use it?), but credit card would be comparable, but could be a deal braker depending on if I have the money available in my PP account compared to on my card.


----------



## Packety (Mar 27, 2014)

Every hosting company should have paypal as a payment option, no doubt about it.

It also makes it more easy and safe for the customer.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 27, 2014)

Packety said:


> Every hosting company should have paypal as a payment option, no doubt about it.
> 
> It also makes it more easy and safe for the customer.


The customer has virtually no protection if something goes wrong when they pay for hosting services with PayPal because hosting services are virtual goods.  If a customer wants protection they should use a credit card.


----------



## tchen (Mar 27, 2014)

But you can pass through a CC via paypal if your balance is zero. Chargebacks still work in that case, unfortunately.


----------



## Packety (Mar 28, 2014)

Guess i only has some luck then, i got my money back last time i Paid for a vps, that Didnt deliver what they promised.


----------

